# Villas De Santa Fe room request info



## TUGBrian (Aug 2, 2015)

got this in a member help request earlier today, was hoping someone here could help!



> We have an exchange into Villas de Santa Fe for this September. The confirmation document from SFX says the Unit is TBA. Does anyone have any recommendations regarding what we should request? From reading the reviews, I understand there are 1 bedroom standard and deluxe rooms. Any Building or Floor recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 2, 2015)

We have stayed there a couple of times and now live in Santa Fe.  I really don't think in this particular resort there are any locations that are better.  I do know that the bed layout could be an issue.  We were checked into a unit that I think had two double beds.  They did move us to a room with one king upon our request.  So, that is the only request I would make, is what size of bed(s) do you want.

I think I remember an elevator, so having an upper room wouldn't be an issue with hauling stuff in and out.  We prefer upper floors, if available, since there is no noise from above, and some places (don't remember if this is one) have higher ceilings in the upper units.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

